# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > New Matter's MOD-t Forum >  New Matter Store - 3D printing for the non-technical

## NewMatter

One of New Matter's main goals is to make 3D printing accessible to people who don't have the technical skills or tools to design their own objects, or to convert existing designs into something printable (that is, slicing to a G-code file).  The New Matter Store will have a large selection of high-quality, hand-picked objects designed specifically to be 3D printed.  Furthermore, the objects will be "pre-sliced", meaning that all of the dozens of printing parameters will have already been worked out specifically for the MOD-t printer.  You'll be able to download files from the Store straight to the printer.  How important do you think it is to make 3D printing technology accessible to less the technically savvy? Do you know people who would like to 3D print if it weren't so friggin' complicated?

----------


## Feign

If the New Matter Store isn't exclusively for the New Matter printers, and if it's not the only way to print on the New Matter Printers, then I'm totally on board with the idea.  If there's some proprietary file type involved, then I'd be a bit wary of the whole thing though.

I'd certainly buy a pre-sliced item or two for the convenience though. But only if I can choose how to print it.

----------


## zegreeta

NewMatter, I really like this idea. Do you have plans to opening the store so that anyone can sell their designs or will it be hand picked designs by NewMatter?

----------


## NewMatter

We'll be keeping the Store curated to make sure the designs are both high-quality and that they print nicely.  The Store will be a place where people with no 3D printing experience can, with confidence, download and print objects that will print well and also work as expected.  That said, we also want to establish a community of both users and designers.  There will definitely be a way for designers to make their objects available, but we're still hammering out details.

----------


## Solidabble

This is an excellent idea.  Your business model will attract not only those that are well versed in 3d printing, but those that just want to be able to print stuff out.  Your price point is within reach of most consumers, and your model make it easy for anyone to 3D print.  Can't wait to see you guys break your funding goal within an hour of your campaign launch  :Smile:

----------


## RepRapOwner

This is actually a whole new take on digital stores, and I like it.  I hope you guys can keep the prices on models down though.

----------


## Yancy

I'd love to see more details on the store.  The indiegogo campaign doesn't really go into much details.

----------


## Feign

While the Indiegogo campaign doesn't get specific about the store, it's worth considering that New Matter's parent company is IdeaLabs, the company originally behind Picassa.  I think it's safe to assume that the New Matter Store and apps will be along the same level of quality.

----------

